# [SOLVED] Computer booting, but no video output.



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello to All,


Yesterday I was adjusting my computer because my mouse wire was stuck somewhere. I just pulled it tightly & Computer turned off. I restarted the computer then the PC was booting but getting no Video Output. I thought it might be a wire problem or wires became loose, then readjusted all the wires but same result. I, even not getting the BIOS Menu option, the screen remains black. I got my Hard disk and RAM Checked. These were perfect, no problems. 

Also, how do i check my Motherboard? because i think its a motherboard problem.

Please suggest what to do.

Sys. Configuration:-
Intel G31PR Motherboard
2.60 GHz
1 GB RAM
320GB HDD.
No graphics.


Thanks in advance,

Mark Andrews


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the power from the system and open the case
-Remove the graphics card from the PC (if equipped)
-Clear the CMOS settings (removing the battery from the motherboard for a few minutes will suffice)
-Attempt to boot the PC using the integrated graphics
-Remove all USB devices and peripherals and attempt to boot the PC.

If unsuccessful continue:
-Remove all RAM and test with one stick at a time
-Remove any PCI card installed (modem,nic,sound,etc)
-Disconnect drives (storage and optical)
-Inspect motherboard for damaged capacitors
-Test with another PSU


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*

Thanks Maniku for the fastest reply. I am performing your suggestions.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*

Oh ****, It didn't work.

I had tested my RAM & HDD. These are working Properly.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*

Remove all the memory from the motherboard and attempt to boot the PC.

You should receive a series of beeps to indicate that there is no memory installed. Did you get these beeps?


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

again thanks for the fastest reply.

Yeah I Got 3 beeps.

How do i test my motherboard??


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*

When you say it boots up, does it beep once during POST like it should before loading windows? Conform that the cpu fan is spinning when you turn it on. Get the psu tested. If it works, then that narrows it down to a faulty motherboard and/or LESS LIKELY cpu.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

No it doesn't beeps during boot. My PC Have two fans. Both runs during boot.

and What is PSU?????

I want to know that if i am buying a new motherboard then i have to buy a new processor too?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*



> and What is PSU?????


PSU= Power Supply Unit


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*

thanks a lot


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*



> How do i test my motherboard??


No easy way without having spare parts laying around to test with.

Did you closely inspect the motherboard from any damage?


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*

Thanks, Maniku & Stance. According to me, My motherboard has gone dead. 

I want to buy a new motherboard. Would you like to suggest me any???


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*

You don't have to buy another cpu if you buy another motherboard as long as the new motherboard uses the same cpu socket and supports your current cpu's bus speed.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*

Stance, if motherboard becomes dead, then the processor also becomes dead??


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*



MarkNAndrews said:


> Stance, if motherboard becomes dead, then the processor also becomes dead??


If the motherboard has failed this does not necessarily mean that the CPU (Processor) is bad. Most likely the CPU is okay.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*

so how to check whether processor is working/fine.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*



MarkNAndrews said:


> so how to check whether processor is working/fine.


Only way is to install it in a compatible and working motherboard. Hardware testing almost always requires a spare set of components because the tests are usually comparative, that is "works with this" or "doesn't work with this"


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Computer booting, but no video output.*

Thanks Friends.

Just Purchased Intel DP43TF Motherboard with Intel Pentium E6800, 3.33GHz Processor.

Thanks for help & replies.


----------

